# Do Coach bags have lifetime warranties?



## silencebroken45 (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm currently in the market for a new bag, and after going to a Coach outlet and rediscovering my love for them, I had a question. I've heard that they have lifetime warranties, that you just pay $20 for shipping for repair and they'll repair it or if they can't repair it they'll give you store credit for a new bag. I've also heard that they no longer honor lifetime warranties... so what's actually the deal here? Also, if I bought it from the outlet, it would still have a warranty, right? I have a bag that's about 3 years old and the stitching is starting to fray a bit, nothing noticeable at all, but I was wondering if I could get it sent in to be fixed, especially if something else happened with it.

Thanks!!!


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 19, 2009)

As far as I know, they're still offering the lifetime warranty. I would double check with the ladies at The Purse Forum though..


----------



## girl507 (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes, they do. Not too long ago this year I had gone to the coach store and my the stitching on my purse had come completely undone. They immediately took it and gave me store credit and I was able to buy a brand new purse. I also must add this isn't the first time i have had to do this. When I purchased my first purse from there it had suede lining and the suede turned black. I sent the purse in to their florida factory. A week later i received a letter in the mail giving me store credit reccomending I not buy another coach purse of the same material. The nice thing about them giving store credit is that you are then free to pick out the latest purse in the store. I enjoyed this perk having had to return my purse to them twice. I think the cost is well worth buying the purse. Good luck!


----------



## astronaut (Jan 2, 2010)

What value do they credit the old purses for?


----------



## xliliumx (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah it sucks that cleaning isn't included though. I need my Carly cleaned but I'm very weary of taking it anywhere, it's my baby! *cringes*


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_What value do they credit the old purses for?_

 
Yeah, I'd like to know too. I imagine they credit it for the cheapest current comparable style and size of your worn bag. I have a Coach evening clutch and am always paranoid of taking it to clubs because I'm worried of the wear and tear.


----------



## elb154 (Feb 13, 2010)

I wonder if you buy at an outlet if it still works for those too? I have been having trouble with my zipper since I got mine and I am afraid that something is going to happen to it.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 3, 2010)

I bought  zoe 2 months ago from outlet nd my leather already split on the handle


----------



## marusia (Apr 1, 2010)

They have a 5-7 year warranty. It's the "lifetime of the bag" warranty. I asked a sales rep. the last time I bought a bag.


----------

